# JJ Redick a Raptor?



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I have been resistant to count Redick as a legit NBA star worthy of a low lottery pick because his size makes me think he will struggle to defend.

But after watching him dismantle the Tarheals in Chapel Hill last night with a scintillating 12-for-22 (35 point 4 steal explosion) I can't help but think this guy could be a worth the pick or at least some consideration depending on who is on the board.

If Mike James is lost to FA this summer Redick (although at the 2 spot) would be a good fit to replace that type of scoring.
Please weigh in with your thoughts.



> <b>Redick's clutch performance propels No. 2 Duke past Tar Heels </b>
> 
> CHAPEL HILL, N.C. -- J.J. Redick praised the defense he faced and gave himself passing marks for his own performance. Then he saved his highest praise for Duke's effort against its biggest rival.
> 
> ...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

To me JJ seems like a Juan Dixon type of player who is someone you can have come off the bench and hit a string of jumpshots while your starters get a breather.

He's a big time shooter but we are a team struggling to establish a defensive identity.


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

The impressive thing is watching him score with the other teams best defenders draped all over him. He can and will create his own shots in the NBA, his game is very much based on dribble moves to get his shot off, pull ups and the like. Of course he's money on the spot up, but he's added so much more to his game in the past year.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> To me JJ seems like a Juan Dixon type of player who is someone you can have come off the bench and hit a string of jumpshots while your starters get a breather.
> 
> He's a big time shooter but we are a team struggling to establish a defensive identity.


He is a better defender than is given credit. Majerus thinks he is a great defender, particularly off the ball.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Reddick was impressive last night ... totally demoralized NC with every bucked he made. Great shooter ... I would think of him as a taller version of Salim Stoudemire. He is not a bad passer either ... i'd say an undersized combo-guard is in his future. 

Late lottery in a weak draft ... I think he would be a good pick. Shelden Williams is very advanced defensively ... but I'm concerned with the shots he tooked close to the basket. He didn't dunk it, just tried to make short jump hooks/layups that got blocked a few times (a la araujo). Still, because of his defense, I'd take Shelden ahead of Reddick (more of what our team needs).


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> He is a better defender than is given credit. Majerus thinks he is a great defender, particularly off the ball.


It's pretty unlikely he'll be a good on the ball defender at his length and strength.

He's got to develop a defensive game predicated on playing passing lanes and using his quickness to press ballhandlers, like Iverson.

I'm not saying he will never be a good defender.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> He's got to develop a defensive game predicated on playing passing lanes and using his quickness to press ballhandlers, like Iverson.


With 3 steals for breakaway layups, last night, I'd say that part of his game is already developed.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

I'll pass, that would be a waste of a high level pick. Undersized guys who can shoot the lights out are a dime a dozen. If Douby or Lofton played for Duke or had Salim Stoudamire or Kyle Korver played at Duke we would be having the same conversation about them.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

1 college game. He's only averaging 1 steal a contest.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

JJ reddick is not worth a pick inside the top 10


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

that's who I was hoping to pick with our denver pick but ...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a feeling he's gonna step it up big in March and be a top 5 (that's right, 5) pick.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

WTChan said:


> I have a feeling he's gonna step it up big in March and be a top 5 (that's right, 5) pick.


Who would be top 5 according to you after/in March?

Gay/Aldrdige/Bargani/Morrison/Reddick?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> 1 college game. He's only averaging 1 steal a contest.



1.3. And Sean Dockery averages 2.1 and is a "stopper". But Sean doesn't lead the ACC in scoring.

If JJ is essentially Rip but with a 3, is he worth a top ten pick? 

I really don't care about about any detractors. He is a pure scorer. There is always room for a scorer. And with his drive to improve and drive for the highest level of fitness, I have no doubts he'll be successful at the next level. He is a lot quicker and faster than people give him credit for, mainly because he is white, and can hit a shot.

Honestly, Shelden is a better fit given our needs. Despite this a lot of you seem to have a desire for an athletic Swing man. When compared to interior defenders and great rebounders, swingment are a dime a dozen.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I saw a few things that bothered me about both JJ and Sheldon.

I don't see anything in JJ that really separates him from guys like Matt Walsh, Mike Gansy, and other decent jumpshooters from college. To me his footspeed is poor, and that showed up quite clearly in his breakaway layups. He was running hard and looked very slow.

I also don't like the way he gives ground to clear space for his shot. He dribbles out farther off screens in order to create space. And I don't think he can get off his shot against the longer, quicker athletes in the nba. Could be a decent pro, but I don't see him being better than a MoP. A pick in the 20's or early 2nd round is good value though.

With Sheldon I did not like the way he tried to line up blocked shots on drives. He stood sideways, creating a thin driving lane for the offensive player to get to the rim and then hoped to block the shot and avoid contact. That will not work in the pros. With the restricted area, and the way nba guards create contact for fouls Sheldon will have to dramatically alter his game. He has to cut off those driving lanes.

I always equate Sheldon to Okafor because he played him very well straight up. Okafor is a very good PF, but not a C. Even Hoff was able to control Okafor heads up because Oka is a power player and Hoff is just bigger/stronger. Sheldon is less dominant than Oka and probably will be slightly less effective as a pro. Oka might have quicker feet.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If we look back at the NBA we can find lots of 6'4" guards who played at an allstar level from the shooting guard spot. Joe Dumars.....a very good defender. (can J.J. get some stops in the big league?) Jeff Hornacheck(sp) was fantastic with the Jazz. Cuttino Mobley, playing on a winning team. 

thats just a quick sample of some of the guys at Redick's size that have had or are having solid careers. Other players like Byron Scott, Kenny Smith, and Bob Sura could be thrown out there as well.

I think that J.J. has the work ethic to make the league and be a player....I don't think he will make allstar status, but I do think he can play a big role with a winniing team.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

with only one pick in this draft, this might not be Toronto's pick

he is very tempting when you look consider the shooter you would recieve, but like many have mentioned, his defense coming into the league might be suspect.

he's a small 6'4 190, and doesn't appear to have a large frame to put on weight, I worry he will get abused at such an important and dominant position in the league. For all of his pressense on offense, I think it will be too hard to constantly make adjustment because ________(insert NBA SG) is abusing him on defense.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

lucky777s said:


> I always equate Sheldon to Okafor because he played him very well straight up. Okafor is a very good PF, but not a C. Even Hoff was able to control Okafor heads up because Oka is a power player and Hoff is just bigger/stronger. Sheldon is less dominant than Oka and probably will be slightly less effective as a pro. Oka might have quicker feet.


Did you see him get down for a steal out on the top of the arc? I thought he was Dockery for a second. 

Sheldon does not do the sideways thing every time. Sometimes he stays sideways because he is anticipating a pass.

I don't know what you're looking at when you see JJ run. He isn't slow. If he is 6-4 and slow how the hell is he second in NCAA scoring, shooting doesn't mean **** if you can't get open. If you have a shot you might get the odd spot-up success. Explain to me how he scores 28+ points per game.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

TRON said:


> with only one pick in this draft, this might not be Toronto's pick
> he's a small 6'4 190, and doesn't appear to have a large frame to put on weight, I worry he will get abused at such an important and dominant position in the league. For all of his pressense on offense, I think it will be too hard to constantly make adjustment because ________(insert NBA SG) is abusing him on defense.



Is Rip Hamilton huge? How about Reggie "I'm a stick" Miller? Don't want anything to do with them I suppose?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

TRON said:


> with only one pick in this draft, this might not be Toronto's pick
> 
> 
> 
> > Reddick isn't a top 10 pick. end of discussion.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

JJ is a future superstar. He will average at least 25 ppg his rookie year, easily. Anybody who doesn't take him with the #1 pick should be fired. He is an amazing player and is about to take the NBA by storm!!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> JJ is a future superstar. He will average at least 25 ppg his rookie year, easily. Anybody who doesn't take him with the #1 pick should be fired. He is an amazing player and is about to take the NBA by storm!!


If i were a betting man i would take the under on him averaging 25 his rookie year, and i will bet everything i own on it.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

Dee-Zy said:


> that's who I was hoping to pick with our denver pick but ...


he'll be long gone by then - I doubt he will be outside the top 10 his value to a franchise transcends his abilty on the court - he is a "golden boy" would become an instant icon in a place like Boston.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> If i were a betting man i would take the under on him averaging 25 his rookie year, and i will bet everything i own on it.


You would be out on the street then. He's incredible. Maybe the greatest shooter ever, any level of play. He will lead the raptors to a championship within 5 years if they draft him.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

lucky777s said:


> I saw a few things that bothered me about both JJ and Sheldon.
> 
> I don't see anything in JJ that really separates him from guys like Matt Walsh, Mike Gansy, and other decent jumpshooters from college. To me his footspeed is poor, and that showed up quite clearly in his breakaway layups. He was running hard and looked very slow.
> 
> ...


good post I agree with you on everything - with redick he is more a guy you are scared to pass on then a guy who you want to pick (at least not for what toronto needs). I think one of GAY/LAMARCUS/MORRISON/CARNEY would be avaialbe and better fits for the Raptors plans moving forward.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Also I think JJ has all the tools to eventually be a All-NBA defender as well. Shelden gets alot of the hype on that team for his defense, but IMO JJ just makes him look good. He might not be a great NBA defender at first, but he has all the tools to be a lockdown defender (of course he will be spending most of his energy scoring 30+ ppg though)


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Is Rip Hamilton huge? How about Reggie "I'm a stick" Miller? Don't want anything to do with them I suppose?


are you comparing rip hamilton and reggie miller to JJ redick? I'm sorry but hamilton and miller are very quick and can run around screen but unfortunately I don't see reddick as a quick player able to run around screens and picks to get his shot and by the way reggie miller is listed at 6'7" and richard hamilton is listed at 6'6"


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> You would be out on the street then. He's incredible. Maybe the greatest shooter ever, any level of play. He will lead the raptors to a championship within 5 years if they draft him.


 :rotf:


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Also I think JJ has all the tools to eventually be a All-NBA defender as well. Shelden gets alot of the hype on that team for his defense, but IMO JJ just makes him look good. He might not be a great NBA defender at first, but he has all the tools to be a lockdown defender (of course he will be spending most of his energy scoring 30+ ppg though)


are you serious? JJ reddick as an All-NBA defender can you elaborate as to why you would think he is a good defender


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

AirBonner said:


> :rotf:


Why are you laughing? It's true. Sorry you cant see it. If we have a later pick Raptors should also draft Shelden. Not as good of a scorer as Alonzo Mourning, but a better defender.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

martymar said:


> are you serious? JJ reddick as an All-NBA defender can you elaborate as to why you would think he is a good defender


Great defensive instincts, long arms, pretty quick, so smart. Half of defense is smarts and hustle and JJ gives 110% every time. He just has a knack for being a defensive star, so [email protected]


----------



## sevenwithcheese (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you guys actually watch the games or do you just talk out of your asses.

First of all the statement "guys who can shoot the lights out are a dime a dozen" made me stop reading and go change my pants.

Anyone here who thinks JJ is still nothing more than a jump shooter obviously hasn't watched a single Duke game in the last 2 years. JJ can get away from any defender to get a shot ... sometimes 2 or 3 defenders. He's improved his ball handling, and his defense. JJ Redick is as close to a complete player at his size as there is in this draft, and his uncanny shooting ability pushes him past most.

Everyone can keep doubting JJ all they want as long as they're here to admit they're wrong later.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Also JJ could play point guard too. He has great ballhandling abilities and sees the court very well. Sort of like John Stockton but a better shooter, better defender, and taller. He's that good.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Did you see him get down for a steal out on the top of the arc? I thought he was Dockery for a second.
> 
> Sheldon does not do the sideways thing every time. Sometimes he stays sideways because he is anticipating a pass.
> 
> I don't know what you're looking at when you see JJ run. He isn't slow. If he is 6-4 and slow how the hell is he second in NCAA scoring, shooting doesn't mean **** if you can't get open. If you have a shot you might get the odd spot-up success. Explain to me how he scores 28+ points per game.



Speed and quickness are two different things. I was talking about his straight ahead speed running the floor. You could see him running HARD but not with speed.

His quickness is pretty good because of footwork and bball IQ. You get open by running properly off screens, not by doing it fast. It's like a receiver in football, running crisp patterns is more valuable than speed in many cases. It's technique.

He could be an OK pro, but nothing special. No team is going to build a system around him like the Pistons have with RIP. And it remains to be seen if he can finish in the paint at the nba level like RIP. Without that people will just chase you over the top of the picks because they are not scared of the curl into the lane.

I didn't see the Sheldon play you speak of, probably flipping to the nba game. Do yo think he is as quick as Okafor? If so, why is he not getting the hype that Okafor got his last year. There has to be some reason that he is not as highly thought of.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> Speed and quickness are two different things. I was talking about his straight ahead speed running the floor. You could see him running HARD but not with speed.
> 
> His quickness is pretty good because of footwork and bball IQ. You get open by running properly off screens, not by doing it fast. It's like a receiver in football, running crisp patterns is more valuable than speed in many cases. It's technique.
> 
> ...


Two things first you're probably an ******* tar hole fan because only that type of moron would think JJ isn't a future superstar.

Also Shelden is alot like Okafor but much more athletic and a better defender. Less annoying too!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *blowuptheraptors !*
> 
> Is Rip Hamilton huge? How about Reggie "I'm a stick" Miller? Don't want anything to do with them I suppose?


there are always exceptions to the rule ya know, 5'7 players don't win dunk contests(Webb), a 5'4 point guard doesn't usually have a lengthy solid career(Bogues), and maybe Reddick will be that kind of exception 

but now the question is, are the Raptors in a position to take that chance? 

Personally if we had our Denver pick still and he was still on the board at that time, I would have been a proponent of taking a chance on him, but I don't feel the same way with our own pick.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Since when did this become the Duke homer forum?


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

sevenwithcheese said:


> Do you guys actually watch the games or do you just talk out of your asses.
> 
> First of all the statement "guys who can shoot the lights out are a dime a dozen" made me stop reading and go change my pants.
> 
> ...


no one doubts his shooting ability, and you can't compare NBA quickness to a NCAA quickness...I have no problem picking JJ reddick but it's not worth a top 10 pick


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> Since when did this become the Duke homer forum?


I'm just trying to help you guys because JJ will make this franchise a contender until he retires!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by *CodyThePuppy !*
> 
> first you're probably an ******* tar hole fan because only that type of moron would think JJ isn't a future superstar.


Man, I love the passion, you guys absolutely hate eachother's schools :biggrin:


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Two things first you're probably an ******* tar hole fan because only that type of moron would think JJ isn't a future superstar.
> 
> Also Shelden is alot like Okafor but much more athletic and a better defender. Less annoying too!


Shelden Williams a better defender than Omeka Okafor are you kidding me? Wake me up when Duke doesn't win the tourney again


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Two things first you're probably an ******* tar hole fan because only that type of moron would think JJ isn't a future superstar.
> 
> Also Shelden is alot like Okafor but much more athletic and a better defender. Less annoying too!


:raised_ey

It's a shame first impressions only come once.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

martymar said:


> Shelden Williams a better defender than Omeka Okafor are you kidding me? Wake me up when Duke doesn't win the tourney again


lol they are a LOCK to win it, they should just cancell it now!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

Mark my words. Reddick will be available for the Denver (now NY) pick on draft day.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

CodyThePuppy said:


> I'm just trying to help you guys because JJ will make this franchise a contender until he retires!


Just like Trajan Langdon? Same height and weight can shoot lights out oh wait langdon was better shooter

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=11144
http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=LANGDTR01


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

martymar said:


> Just like Trajan Langdon? Same height and weight can shoot lights out oh wait langdon was better shooter
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=11144
> http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=LANGDTR01


JJ is a better shooter, gets his shot off much quicker, a much better defender, a better ball handler, a smarter player, a better passer, a better playmaker, the list goes on.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

CodyThePuppy said:


> JJ is a better shooter, gets his shot off much quicker, a much better defender, a better ball handler, a smarter player, a better passer, a better playmaker, the list goes on.


check the shooting percentage Langdon was better shooter and how is he a better passer he takes atleast 20 shots a game and 2 assist a game doesn't make him a playmaker


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

martymar said:


> check the shooting percentage Langdon was better shooter and how is he a better passer he takes atleast 20 shots a game and 2 assist a game doesn't make him a playmaker


JJ takes tougher shots from farther out. Shooting %'s aren't a great way of measuring ability. I lived in the same dorm as Langdon he's a great guy but he's no JJ on the court!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

martymar said:


> Just like Trajan Langdon? Same height and weight can shoot lights out oh wait langdon was better shooter
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=11144
> http://www.basketballreference.com/players/playerpage.htm?ilkid=LANGDTR01


Tragan = shooter
JJ = Scorer

JJ has taken a lot tougher shots. By the end of the year, JJ will be the all-time Duke scoring leader. That should mean something.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=240377


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

trick said:


> http://web.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=240377


All you UNC fans will look really dumb 15 years from now when JJ is touted as the greatest ever and MJ is only the 2nd greatest.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

CodyThePuppy said:


> All you UNC fans will look really dumb 15 years from now when JJ is touted as the greatest ever and MJ is only the 2nd greatest.


Lets not go overboard here.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

CodyThePuppy said:


> All you UNC fans will look really dumb 15 years from now when JJ is touted as the greatest ever and MJ is only the 2nd greatest.


Not a UNC fan bud, nor am I fan of any single College team. I will even admit that I don't know much about College ball to make an astute opinion on any player. That said, you're seriously taking this whole issue too far


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Lets not go overboard here.


You're a closet UNC fan!


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

CodyThePuppy said:


> You're a closet UNC fan!



Now that is overboard!


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> All you UNC fans will look really dumb 15 years from now when JJ is touted as the greatest ever and MJ is only the 2nd greatest.


all it took was one post to lose respectability.

:banana: 

have a dancing banana


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

I hope we never draft a dukie if it means bringing buttheads like this guy to our board.

This guy is worse than the VC worshippers. Probably sleeps on JJ bedsheets.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm going to chime in on the Okafor/williams comparison....and do my best to ignore 90% of this thread.

I have no factual evidence to support any of this, so grain of salt;

I think williams is longer than okafor which is ultimately Oka's biggest problem when gaurding NBA 5's. Sheldon has those crazy monkey arms and uses them effectively. He is quick enough and strong enough to gaurd the centre position in the NBA. 

His length is the biggest question when trying to project him in the NBA. I like williams a lot. But only if he projects as a 5. I'd say bring him in with other potential centres and see how he fares. 

I also noticed his positioning in the lane at times, but that is something that can be corrected. 

He has "it" when it comes to ball hawking, which I love.


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

If you Duke homers are saying JJ is that good then Duke should of beat Unc by like 20+ pts..


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Gay/Brewer/Carney


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

If we pick J.J. Reddick top 5-7, you can say goodbye to another GM.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> If we pick J.J. Reddick top 5-7, you can say goodbye to another GM.


...and hello to a mob of anguished, yet sufficiently pissed off Raptor fans.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

vigilante said:


> If we pick J.J. Reddick top 5-7, you can say goodbye to another GM.


that would be accurate but if the Raps keep improving over the 2nd 1/2 they could be looking at drafting 10-11 also depends on the ping pong balls.

10-11 you might have to consider him - I would like to see how he does in March - but I am certainly watching Duke games from here on in.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

BaLLiStiX17 said:


> If you Duke homers are saying JJ is that good then Duke should of beat Unc by like 20+ pts..


Examine what you just said. One player should make a team beat another very good team by 20?

Actually, Duke was up by about that much, but they get lulled to sleep and then have to play again. They don't have the killer instinct to go up by 35. That is a team issue.

If JJ is that good he would be leading the NCAA in scoring, well he happens to be second behind Morrisson who is projected to be a top 3 pick. So really, watch more than one game before you start talking.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

I would not mind if the Raptors took J.J Redick, but I can see everyone else ripping whoever the GM is for doing so. Just like last year, I didn't really disagree with the Charlie V pick. I think he could definatley help our team in the long run, but it's way to early to start deciding about draft picks. Considering the playoffs are not out of the question yet.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

vigilante said:


> If we pick J.J. Reddick top 5-7, you can say goodbye to another GM.


You can also say hello to a few rings


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> You can also say hello to a few rings


What makes you so sure that Reddick can make whoever he goes to a winner?

and please, try to be as unbiased in your explanation as possible, I can sit here all day and talk about how Aldridge is the best and how he is going to lead the league in scoring and how he is going to win his team a bunch of championships.

How do you think Reddick fits in with the Raptors?


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> What makes you so sure that Reddick can make whoever he goes to a winner?
> 
> and please, try to be as unbiased in your explanation as possible, I can sit here all day and talk about how Aldridge is the best and how he is going to lead the league in scoring and how he is going to win his team a bunch of championships.
> 
> How do you think Reddick fits in with the Raptors?


imo it's less how JJ fits with the raptors than how the raptors fit with JJ. Bosh and Charlie V are good inside-outside types of players and they can open things up for JJ's slashing ability, he can get to the line at will where he shoots a super-high %. Also teams will be forced to double or triple team JJ out to 30 feet because he is a such a great shooter, this will open things up for other Raptors guards to slash to the hoop where JJ's unparalleled court vision will allow him to pass out of the double team to the open player. His all around scoring ability will not only put 30 points a game on the board, it will open things up for teammates. Finally his lockdown defensive capabilities will take some pressure off of Bosh and everyone inside because Bosh won't have to worry about opposing guards slashing inside as much. Not to mention JJ's leadership and intangables make everyone else on the team that much better.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

^^^^ I think your getting a little ahead of yourself there. Just a little.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

AirBonner said:


> ^^^^ I think your getting a little ahead of yourself there. Just a little.


Well I realize at this point it's hard for some to realize so I forgive you for that but in 10 years you will understand! Even next year when he's averaging 25-30ppg you will understand!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

25-30ppg rookie year? I'm looking forward to see that.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> imo it's less how JJ fits with the raptors than how the raptors fit with JJ. Bosh and Charlie V are good inside-outside types of players and they can open things up for JJ's slashing ability, he can get to the line at will where he shoots a super-high %. Also teams will be forced to double or triple team JJ out to 30 feet because he is a such a great shooter, this will open things up for other Raptors guards to slash to the hoop where JJ's unparalleled court vision will allow him to pass out of the double team to the open player. His all around scoring ability will not only put 30 points a game on the board, it will open things up for teammates. Finally his lockdown defensive capabilities will take some pressure off of Bosh and everyone inside because Bosh won't have to worry about opposing guards slashing inside as much. Not to mention JJ's leadership and intangables make everyone else on the team that much better.


This forum has a mock draft page.
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=226781

apparently everyone is wrong and you are right.

I'm sticking to my guns in thinking that Reddick won't be a Top 10 pick.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

I really don't care much about JJ Redick, only reason Duke players excel in college game is because of Coach K system any other system they are average players at best just simply look at the players that came out of duke only Grant Hill was able to make the all star team in a regular basis and most recently Elton Brand

I bet you all the Dukies here were thinking Christian Laetner would have been a Hall Of Famer? that didn't happen which really proves college is college when you get to pro level it's a different ball game and college stats doesn't translate into an NBA game. 

I really hope Raptors doesn't draft JJ redick specially inside a top 10 pick since I don't see how Redick helps raptors in anyway..for crying out loud they are already the highest scoring team in the eastern conference, redick won't be able to guard anyone in the 2 spot in the NBA and raptors main problem is defence which is why to players I would hope rather get is Rudy Gay or Ronnie Brewer since they length and have the athletic ability to play 2


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> This forum has a mock draft page.
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=226781
> 
> apparently everyone is wrong and you are right.
> ...


I'm not saying that he will get taken Top 10, because often GMs are pretty dumb, but I AM saying he will be a superstar.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> often GMs are pretty dumb


if you are so much smarter why aren't you getting paid the big bucks to be a GM.
:krazy:


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> if you are so much smarter why aren't you getting paid the big bucks to be a GM.
> :krazy:


They have the big connections to get into the industry. Also they are probably alot better at negotiating trades and contracts than me, I'm just talking about drafting specifically.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

CodyThePuppy said:


> You can also say hello to a few rings


 :rotf: spreadin it kinda thick there pardna


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

JJ will be lucky to average 25-30 minutes in his rookie year, really lucky.

Some of these Duke fans...I mean, at least the westerners can admit to the flaws in Morrisons game.

If JJ the best player available, then take him, but I doubt he will be.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

shookem said:


> JJ will be lucky to average 25-30 minutes in his rookie year, really lucky.
> 
> Some of these Duke fans...I mean, at least the westerners can admit to the flaws in Morrisons game.
> 
> If JJ the best player available, then take him, but I doubt he will be.


If the Raptors get the best pick, JJ will still be the best player available!


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> If the Raptors get the best pick, JJ will still be the best player available!


You sir, I do believe, know very little about many of the other top prospects.

JJ is currently better then any other player in college besides Morrison, agruably.

But just like Morrison, the perceived lack of overall athletic ability may be realized in the supercharged NBA.

JJ will be part of a winning team is his career, the kid is a competitor. Ideally, other prospects would be available with the Raps pick.


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

I know plenty of other prospects; Thomas, Aldridge, Morrison, Gay, Brewer, etc. are all excellent players but they are no JJ Redick.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

JJ will turn Gatorade into wine and get the other team drunk, and we will win, and the heavens will sing of our deeds.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

JJ Reddick is so good that whoever wins the draft lottery should automatically get him, so we can save time and move on.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I'm a big fan of Redick, but am unsure of how well his game will transition to the pros.. only time will tell I suppose.. His work ethic, competitiveness and leadership skills are valuable assets as well to his repetoire of skills. I just hope he can lead Duke to the NCAA crown first.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> They have the big connections to get into the industry. Also they are probably alot better at negotiating trades and contracts than me, I'm just talking about drafting specifically.


 LOL...

maybe you should be a NBA scout... 

oh wait.. you are not connected b/c you never played collegiate/professional basketball before...unlike most scouts...


----------



## CodyThePuppy (Nov 18, 2005)

wind161 said:


> LOL...
> 
> maybe you should be a NBA scout...
> 
> oh wait.. you are not connected b/c you never played collegiate/professional basketball before...unlike most scouts...


So you know me now?


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

I heard that JJ Redick can walk on water.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I heard JJ Reddick is genderless.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

I heard JJ Reddick ordered a Big Mac at Burger King, and got one.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

why would a team like us need defence?... lol, I hope we get Aldridge or Grey or Reddick


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

martymar said:


> only reason Duke players excel in college game is because of Coach K system any other system they are average players at best just simply look at the players that came out of duke only Grant Hill was able to make the all star team in a regular basis and most recently Elton Brand


ok there is some truth to that but you are discounting the fact that every year the nations best player try to play a duke (as a top 3 choice) because their chances of going pro from there are improved.

Duke gets exposure and always does well in the NCAA tourney. Also Coach K knows how to mould good players.

Lets remember:
Batier
Christian Laettner's 
Jay Williams
Elton Brand
Boozer
Dahntay Jones

good ratio considering how many division one schools there are in the country...


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

charlz said:


> ok there is some truth to that but you are discounting the fact that every year the nations best player try to play a duke (as a top 3 choice) because their chances of going pro from there are improved.
> 
> Duke gets exposure and always does well in the NCAA tourney. Also Coach K knows how to mould good players.
> 
> ...


Corey Maggette or Luol Deng? Probably more successful then Jones, Williams and Laettner isnt that great as he was in Duke but yea.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

charlz said:


> ok there is some truth to that but you are discounting the fact that every year the nations best player try to play a duke (as a top 3 choice) because their chances of going pro from there are improved.
> 
> Duke gets exposure and always does well in the NCAA tourney. Also Coach K knows how to mould good players.
> 
> ...


before you jump off the bridge read what I said again, I said make the all star team in the regular basis

Battier has regressed the previous 2 years but only playing well again this year
Jay Williams hasn't played in 2 years and only played one season in the NBA
Boozer? he hasn't played in a year and a half
is Dantae Jones even in the NBA?


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

arcade_rida said:


> Corey Maggette or Luol Deng? Probably more successful then Jones, Williams and Laettner isnt that great as he was in Duke but yea.


Both of them only played one year at Duke, I like Deng and he might develop into an excellent NBA player. I really don't like Maggette's game, he is very limited although he does get alot of Free Throws but then again he is always injured


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

arcade_rida said:


> Corey Maggette or Luol Deng? Probably more successful then Jones, Williams and Laettner isnt that great as he was in Duke but yea.


THANKS you are right on the money appreciated - I knew there were more.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Uconn before Duke anyday.

Calhon before K, anyday.

Rudy Gay before JJ, anyday.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

the landlord has 25 points, 13 boards and 7 blocks right now against maryland. 

i can't help thinking he's the kind of interior D we need. i think aldridge and bargnani bring too much overlap with bosh and charlie. and i'm expecting a fairly strong finish to the season, and a pick in the 6-8 range...meaning we miss out on gay and morisson. 

there's no doubt that D is our glaring weakness...so i'd like to see shelden brought aboard.


----------



## 85 lakers (Dec 22, 2005)

I've been chirping on here about Redick for quite some time. I think he's firmly in the lottery right now .. maybe in the 10-13 range. I don't see him as a star ... but a 'program/team' guy who can chip in 10-15 points per game, make smart plays, be a model citizen, and be a money free throw shooter in the clutch.

Not as high on 'the Landlord.' It should be noted that he has been abused this year by talented big men (Killingsworth comes to mind). Maryland doesn't have any future pros on its frontline, and Williams had his way with them. Williams is probably still a first round pick, and will make a solid PF in this league ... but why would the Raptors want him? They don't need a PF ... they have Bosh. They need a center and a good SG, and maybe a SF. And if James leaves ...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

crimedog said:


> the landlord has 25 points, 13 boards and 7 blocks right now against maryland.
> 
> i can't help thinking he's the kind of interior D we need. i think aldridge and bargnani bring too much overlap with bosh and charlie. and i'm expecting a fairly strong finish to the season, and a pick in the 6-8 range...meaning we miss out on gay and morisson.
> 
> there's no doubt that D is our glaring weakness...so i'd like to see shelden brought aboard.


 :cheers: 

Now only if Wayner can see the light.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

85 lakers said:


> I've been chirping on here about Redick for quite some time. I think he's firmly in the lottery right now .. maybe in the 10-13 range. I don't see him as a star ... but a 'program/team' guy who can chip in 10-15 points per game, make smart plays, be a model citizen, and be a money free throw shooter in the clutch.
> 
> Not as high on 'the Landlord.' It should be noted that he has been abused this year by talented big men (Killingsworth comes to mind). Maryland doesn't have any future pros on its frontline, and Williams had his way with them. Williams is probably still a first round pick, and will make a solid PF in this league ... but why would the Raptors want him? They don't need a PF ... they have Bosh. They need a center and a good SG, and maybe a SF. And if James leaves ...


Ah, another "Shelden isn't good because of the Indiana game" response.

*Roll eyes. Sigh. Smirk. Let go.*


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Ah, another "Shelden isn't good because of the Indiana game" response.
> 
> *Roll eyes. Sigh. Smirk. Let go.*


It doesn't really matter it's college...look how dominant sean may was against Collegians and even check how Shelden Williams played against Sean May....that fact it's a COLLEGE COLLEGE COLLEGE game


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

martymar said:


> It doesn't really matter it's college...look how dominant sean may was against Collegians and even check how Shelden Williams played against Sean May....that fact it's a COLLEGE COLLEGE COLLEGE game


difference is, that sean may was never a defensive player, and with the lack of true centers in the league, i don't see why shelden couldn't play in a ben wallace mold. and length...sean may has raptor arms, wheras williams has an elton brand wingspan.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Turkish Delight said:


> I heard JJ Reddick ordered a Big Mac at Burger King, and got one.


I think this is f-en hysterical.

On a side note, JJ Redick is a 10-15 draft pick, can only be a shooter in the NBA (even though he creates his own shot in the NCAA, I get that) and will forever be another white boy that can shoot threes and that's about it (a la Steve Kerr)
He's good, but that's it, his game is pretty much one dimensional...but you never know, he can become an amazing shooter much like Miller due to his his high Basketball IQ and super quick release, learning to use his jumpshot as a fake/threat in order to get inside.
...But I find that unlikely. 
Rather take Gay or Morrisson...even Foye or Carney to fill in the SG/SF spots.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

crimedog said:


> difference is, that sean may was never a defensive player, and with the lack of true centers in the league, i don't see why shelden couldn't play in a ben wallace mold. and length...sean may has raptor arms, wheras williams has an elton brand wingspan.


I never said anything about sean may being a good defensive player. Read my post again

I said how Shelden Williams played against Sean May, incase you don't know you don't know it's pretty much Williams couldn't guard Sean May


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

i'm saying D translates better than O...and i don't think one head to head matchups necessarily mean anything about the pros.

anyway, you might be right...i just want us to focus on defense with our draft and signings.

let's trade hoffa for iguodala...can't we rescind the draft, by saying babcock failed his medical?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Rudy Gay has everything we need from a SG.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Rudy Gay has everything we need from a SG.


except that he's a forward.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Who would be top 5 according to you after/in March?
> 
> Gay/Aldrdige/Bargani/Morrison/Reddick?


Sorry for the late reply, I haven't checked this thread for a while.

Aldridge
Gay
Bargani
Morrison
Reddick


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

CodyThePuppy said:


> Also JJ could play point guard too. He has great ballhandling abilities and sees the court very well. Sort of like John Stockton but a better shooter, better defender, and taller. He's that good.


Are you Dick Vitale?


----------



## The Truth IV (Nov 3, 2005)

I don't have a man-crush on Redick, like Billy Packer, Dick Vitale, and the Duke alums on this board. A year and a half ago, I would have agreed with the Steve Kerr comparisons. But now, he's taken his game to another level. He can pull up off the dribble, he's got that hard pump fake that gets him to the line all the time. 

This isn't a Duke team with 4-5 offensive weapons - you've got Redick and a bunch of one dimensional role players (even Shelden is a one trick horse). He gets double teamed, and still gets himself open or finds an open man. 

Assuming he doesn't get picked in the top 7-8, he'll likely land on an NBA team with 2-3 other players than can create their own shot. This will get him open looks. There is no doubt he has NBA range.

As for his defence, I think he's better than he's given credit for. Nonetheless, if he can't guard anyone at the NBA level, how would that make him different from any other NBA shooting guard other than Artest, Bruce Bowen and Quentin Ross?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

crimedog said:


> except that he's a forward.


Positionally they are very similar - same plays are ran for 2's and 3's on both side of the floor.

Defensively if you man up - it is easy and zone D is even easier.


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

WTChan said:


> Are you Dick Vitale?


OMG Repped. Vitale gives redick so much verbal fellatio its ridiculous.


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

> As for his defence, I think he's better than he's given credit for. Nonetheless, if he can't guard anyone at the NBA level, how would that make him different from any other NBA shooting guard other than Artest, Bruce Bowen and Quentin Ross?


because they play on the 3 spot


----------



## yucatan (Dec 4, 2004)

The Truth IV said:


> As for his defence, I think he's better than he's given credit for. Nonetheless, if he can't guard anyone at the NBA level, how would that make him different from any other NBA shooting guard other than Artest, Bruce Bowen and Quentin Ross?


We're scoring 100 points a game (4th in the league) and allowing 103 (2nd last in the league). We don't need a shooter, we need a defender. That's why everybody here cares about his D, it's OUR MAIN NEED.


----------



## Sanjan (Mar 12, 2003)

lets be honest were really under estimating the actually shooting ability of this kid. hes much better then steve kerr.

The set shot, clearly steve was fantastic, but so is jj. I do however think that one dribble a taller defender jj is years beyond anyone i've ever seen shoot the ball. his shots are more in kin to that of a reggie miller then any other player. he doesn't have reggies hight however and that will hurt him. In my mind baring injury i think he'll be a late lottery pick. After 3 years in the league thou i can see him being the sleeper in the draft. 

Think about it when was the last time you saw a guy shot 3's off a screen practially without looking at the basket with help over top in his face and make 50 percent or better.

its not common it never will be, the team that picks him will not be dissapointed. He certainly seems to work hard which is more then u can say about rudy gay.

Vince had very comparable natural ability to Micheal Jordan, 10 years from now nobodys gonna know his name. It'll be the same with gay if he keeps this up.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Did anyone see the kid just decide to pull up from 30' and drill it against Maryland on Saturday? 

Anybody else takes that shot and you are dying. This kid takes it and you're like "yeah, that's a good shot for him".

I'm not saying we have to take him. You all know where I am. But he will be a much better pro than most of the nuts (racists or sizists) on this board.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

charlz said:


> Positionally they are very similar - same plays are ran for 2's and 3's on both side of the floor.
> 
> Defensively if you man up - it is easy and zone D is even easier.


I see Rudy Gay as an athletic Antonio Daniels. The tools to do it all with height.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Benis007 said:


> I see Reddick as an athletic Antonio Daniels. The tools to do it all with height.


 :rofl:


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

Benis007 said:


> I see Rudy Gay as an athletic Antonio Daniels. The tools to do it all with height.


Lol, i wondering what were you thinking earlier when you posted Redick....I was in awe I didn't even reply. plus gay is more talented than Antonio Daniels....at this rate though I don't think the raps will be able to get draft him


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> Did anyone see the kid just decide to pull up from 30' and drill it against Maryland on Saturday?
> 
> Anybody else takes that shot and you are dying. This kid takes it and you're like "yeah, that's a good shot for him".
> 
> I'm not saying we have to take him. You all know where I am. But he will be a much better pro than most of the nuts (racists or sizists) on this board.


Body-typing got us Araujo. There is food for thought when considering Redick's size.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Body-typing got us Araujo. There is food for thought when considering Redick's size.



In what way?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

blowuptheraptors said:


> In what way?


That drafting someone because of their body type, or avoiding someone talented for the same reason, is a poor strategy.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

speedythief said:


> That drafting someone because of their body type, or avoiding someone talented for the same reason, is a poor strategy.



Agree not just on JJ, or Shelden but in general.


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

speedythief said:


> That drafting someone because of their body type, or avoiding someone talented for the same reason, is a poor strategy.


You can't teach height.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Benis007 said:


> You can't teach height.



You can't teach scoring ability either. Don't you listen to AI, nothing buys you a jumpshot.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> You can't teach scoring ability either. Don't you listen to AI, nothing buys you a jumpshot.


Michael Redd was known for his defense in college. So was Patrick Ewing.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

WTChan said:


> Michael Redd was known for his defense in college. So was Patrick Ewing.



I didn't know Ewing or Redd could knock down 30 fters like free throws.


----------



## SickGame (Jan 23, 2006)

Redd is a deadly 3 point shooter, what are you talking about?


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

blowuptheraptors said:


> You can't teach scoring ability either. Don't you listen to AI, nothing buys you a jumpshot.


yeah you can teach scoring...people improve their shooting and ball handling....you really need to get off redick's ****


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

blowuptheraptors said:


> I didn't know Ewing or Redd could knock down 30 fters like free throws.


So Ewing or Redd don't have scoring ability?


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

WTChan said:


> So Ewing or Redd don't have scoring ability?


ok missing the point there I think...


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah you guys are bit off. Really. See what you wanna see, say what you wanna say.


----------

